# BMW iX1



## Bigmouth (9 mo ago)

BMW just launched the iX1, which is BMW the first ever fully electric small SAV.
Range around 420km and 0-100km/hr just takes 5.7s.
It looks like a baby X7


----------



## SteveinArizona (Sep 12, 2016)

It would be nice if BMW took the money that went into that totally unnecessary chrome grille and used it to restore buttons and switches.

Niceties like buttons and switches instead of touch screens and haptic controls is what will distinguish luxury car makers from standard car makers.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

SteveinArizona said:


> It would be nice if BMW took the money that went into that totally unnecessary chrome grille and used it to restore buttons and switches.
> 
> Niceties like buttons and switches instead of touch screens and haptic controls is what will distinguish luxury car makers from standard car makers.


They're chasing the Tesla customers.


----------

